# Father & Son project



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 2, 2015)

Soooo...my 9-year-old and I apparently became business partners. The details are a bit fuzzy as it all happened very fast. Lol. So the plan is to take this crusty 1952 Schwinn Hornet and do a "rustoration" on it. We will be de-rusting it while keeping it's original paint and patina in tact. We will also be doing a complete overhaul of all of the mechanicals so it will ride like a brand new bike again. When it's done, we will be selling it and splitting the profit and will then look for another project. If nothing else, he will learn how to work on a bike, might just end up sharing my passion for old bikes, all the while, spend some quality time together and who knows...we might end up with some pretty cool projects! On this first day of our partnership, I've gotta say this kid is a natural! He got in there and got it done! Stay tuned for updates and progress.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 2, 2015)

With that being said, we are on the hunt for a men's saddle, men's pedals, the headlight, and we'd take the tank it's missing if we could find the correct color and patina to match.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 2, 2015)

awesome- glad to see that your son will get to see the inner workings of a bicycle, there are people that can't even turn a nut with the correct wrench.
The bike basics are great to pass on to the younger generation.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 2, 2015)

I was tearing bikes apart and rebuilding them at his age so it just feels like the thing to do. I'm just glad it was his idea! Chip off the ol' block!


----------



## mike j (Apr 3, 2015)

A natural, all right. That was a pretty quick take down. Hope he's having as much fun w/ it as he looks like he is. Good luck with it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 3, 2015)

Never to early to start the madness.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 3, 2015)

The key words here is" quality time together".    Many years from now he will remember how great his dad was. Bikes may come and go but he will never forget the old Schwinn that he and you fixed up.                                
Money can buy us lots of stuff but your boy will be grown and gone in the blink of an eye. That quality time is only here and now.  No mater how rich you may be you cant buy it and catch up  later.     Good job dad.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes sir, all that Tinker said. Good times for sure, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 4, 2015)

6 to 16 in a blink of an eye. That's so true I've had my 16 yr old son along side me in everything I did and taught him as best as I could and still can. "Quality time" will never be forgotten the two of you will relive those times forever. I myself do things now  that I have a moment of either doing with my son or my dad. Just think in a week he might be under a hood of his first car...... good luck in your business ventures.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you all! In between school, work, and baseball games, we'll be in the garage wrenchin' and rockin' to some oldies. Pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## Honestherman (Apr 4, 2015)

This Post really brings out the Difference in Generations and TV show lingo to me.
I am of a different Generation than you and your son. But simple language has been changed to Slang lately or just Email talk.

Rustoration. Looked it up and it brings up American Pickers.
Patina. Can you really De-Rust without removing the original Patina? 
Rust Removal- It is really Never removed. We just knock down the big stuff.
That Being Said- Had to look that up. Most of the time it makes no sense in statements
Pop- American Picklers
Flip- TV Lingo
Pick - American Pickers
LBS- Local Bike Shop. 

We look at the pictures you post and someone says. WOW FAST TEAR DOWN. How do your pictures really give us an idea of how many minutes or hours it took to Disassemble the bike?
Mens Pedals.. I never knew there were Mens Pedals, Womens Pedals, Kids Pedals, Etc.

My Dad and I would buy stuff and Clean it up before we would resell the item. He would always say. We have to clean it up because the old owner was too lazy to clean it up. The new buyer will be too lazy to clean it. But the buyer will pay more because it shines and the windows are clean.

I think it is great that you and your son are able to do something like this. I appreciate people who do this stuff. I think it keeps old values alive.
I am just pointing out some stuff as I read them. I know someone will attack my simple statements here. Hope it makes them feel good.

Good Luck on your little project.
Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Not attacking. Just clarifying...

Rustoration--Didn't know where the term had come from. I just remembered hearing it and thought it fit here. 
Patina--Doesn't mean rust. Rust is rust and to me anyways, patina is originality. Original paint, scratches, worn spots, etc. 
Rust Removal--Sure we won't be able to remove all of it, but we will be able to hopefully remove 75% of it or more.

Here's a before and after of my Luxury Liner as an example.

Here you see rust:





Here you don't. I used an oxalic acid bath and aluminum foil to remove it. I did this over two years ago. I live on the coast and I have seen no signs of it returning. However, it still shows it's scars and wear or what I refer to as patina.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

And I did not do my fender braces when I went through the bike. I still need to do that. I'm just having too much fun riding the dang thing! Lol


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 4, 2015)

Ahhh the Roadmaster i sold you greg that came out great you gave it a second chance in life, i remember pulling it out of a barn. Rusty or clean its your bike and your choice of what you do to your bike!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks George! I love that bike!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 4, 2015)

Honestherman said:


> We look at the pictures you post and someone says. WOW FAST TEAR DOWN. How do your pictures really give us an idea of how many minutes or hours it took to Disassemble the bike?
> Mens Pedals.. I never knew there were Mens Pedals, Womens Pedals, Kids Pedals, Etc.



Oh, and I forgot to address this. The pictures don't really show the exact time it took us to tear down the bike but my son is wearing the same shirt and the lighting from the open garage door is the same so I think it was just someone's assumption. Total tear down time (with me explaining how stuff works along the way) was about 35 minutes.

And yes, there are different kinds of pedals. Women's pedals are shorter than men's pedals. Same can be said for handlebar grips and saddles among other things.


----------



## mike j (Apr 5, 2015)

A couple of real nice rustoration projects ,Greg. Patina on the Roadmaster is perfect. That being said, don't leave junior alone with that, he'll have that apart in no time!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol! No doubt! Thank you


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 8, 2015)

So here are a couple of progress pics.

A before and after of the handlebars:







The truss rods:


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 8, 2015)

And then, the rims. They were completely covered in surface rust all the way around. Under the rim strips on the inside, they were pretty flakey. The bath took them down to bare metal again. I was hoping for some sort of a finish, whether they were painted or chrome, I didn't care. I wasn't really expecting bare metal. So now it looks like we're going to have to paint these. We will most likely go with an off-white color.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 12, 2015)

Nothing too exciting. I painted the rear rim...twice. Lol. I painted it the first time and then boogered it up so I had to wet sand it out, remask, and repaint. It's done now and I'll be starting on the front soon. Anyways, it's kinda starting to look like a bike again at least!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2015)

You did a hell off a job there greg coming out awesome!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 15, 2015)

Well, this one is a wrap! I took it on a 4-mile ride this afternoon and it rides beautifully! I included some before and afters.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 15, 2015)




----------



## 56 Vette (May 16, 2015)

Awesome job, pretty cool putting one together with your son! Joe.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 17, 2015)

Try Mothers Metal Polish on the paint but not the pin stripes.  Nothing is better.   Ray


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 17, 2015)

Will do! Thank you!


----------

